# Alias iCloud



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Pour la création/modification/utilisation d'alias iCloud :




__





						Ajouter et gérer des alias d’adresse e-mail pour Mail iCloud sur iCloud.com
					

Mail sur iCloud.com permet de créer des alias d’adresse e‑mail afin que votre véritable adresse e‑mail reste privée.



					support.apple.com
				




Avez-vous déjà testé ces alias ? J'aimerais savoir:

combien d'alias nous pouvons avoir sur notre compte (rien trouvé sur le site officiel)
si c'est géré facilement dans Mail et dans Outlook
si le "répondre" utilise bien l'alias à qui est envoyé le mail (petit bug avec les alias outlook qui utilise l'alias défini par défaut)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Il est possible de créer 3 alias iCloud, ce qui permet d’avoir 4 adresses mails fonctionnant sur le même compte mail iCloud. Il faut se rendre sur iCloud.com puis dans Mail, Réglages et enfin dans deuxième onglet vous trouverez la possibilité de créer ces alias. 
Une fois activés, il faut se rendre dans les réglages d’iCloud Mail sur iPhone ou sur Mac pour valider leur utilisation dans les applications Mail IOS ou MacOS.


----------

